# hi there



## lau02 (May 24, 2009)

Hi i am laura and i am new to this site.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

Hiya and welcome


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

welcome to the forummm  the rodent bit is the best


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi Laura welcome to the forum.
Look forward to hearing al baout you and any pets you have


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi and welcome


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi and welcome to PF...hope you enjoy your stay...:smile5:


----------



## Husky-Owner (May 24, 2009)

hi welcome to the site


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Welcome to PF Laura! I am Cheryl...Nice to meet you! x


----------



## lau02 (May 24, 2009)

thanks guys


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

woooo my names laura too  welcomeeee to pf  its addictive and it will make you buy more pets! ive got 7 more pets since ive come on here!


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Welcome to the rodent section ^_^ You'll love it here, we're all wonderful 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi there Laura Welcome


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi Laura and welcome to the forum, hope you enjoy it here 

Do you have any pets or are you looking to get some?


----------



## lau02 (May 24, 2009)

I have 2 guiena pigs and a cat and will be getting 2 dwarf hamsters and my daughter will be getting a syrian hamster.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Helllllo! I'm Charley and I'm not hamster crazy..... lol sad I know! the rodent bit is by far the best. Hope you enjoy your stay and any questions you have we'll answer them for ya! What kind of hammys do you have?

Char
xxx


----------



## lau02 (May 24, 2009)

I will have two dwarf and one syrian


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

lau02 said:


> I have 2 guiena pigs and a cat and will be getting 2 dwarf hamsters and my daughter will be getting a syrian hamster.


when do you get them? you must be looking forward to it
I have 4 rats and many other pets as well lol


----------



## lau02 (May 24, 2009)

i am getting them at the weekend and cant wait


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I bet your daughter is excited as well.

its lovely getting new pets isnt it, I keep having to stop myself from getting any more lol


----------

